# Cottontail Areas?



## hiflouro (Nov 1, 2010)

Does anyone have some recommendations for areas with reasonable numbers of cottontails this year? I've got a 10 yr. old boy who'd love to go rabbit hunting.

Thanks.


----------



## mike4cobra (Oct 24, 2010)

seen a bunch up by red creek while grouse hunting.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

It's a little early to have good cottontail hunting. Hunt cottontails after it has snowed and there is snow on the ground. Best places for 'tails are brushy draws that border crop land, along stream banks that have good cover and on sidehills that have good rock cover...boulders, etc. Other good places to look for 'tails is around abandon farms and outbuildings...places that have things they can get under to make a home and hide. The thing to remember about 'tails is that they are being hunted by everything and their survival depends upon them not being seen. Look for cottontails to be sitting beside their holes on bright sunny days. They are very hard to spot unless there is snow on the ground...hence, best hunting after there is snow on the ground. Cottontail hunting is one of the most fun and challenging hunts and is a great way to spend a day with your son. Good luck and remember...plink...a .22 round... right in the head!


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

BPturkeys said:


> It's a little early to have good cottontail hunting. Hunt cottontails after it has snowed and there is snow on the ground. Best places for 'tails are brushy draws that border crop land, along stream banks that have good cover and on sidehills that have good rock cover...boulders, etc. Other good places to look for 'tails is around abandon farms and outbuildings...places that have things they can get under to make a home and hide. The thing to remember about 'tails is that they are being hunted by everything and their survival depends upon them not being seen. Look for cottontails to be sitting beside their holes on bright sunny days. They are very hard to spot unless there is snow on the ground...hence, best hunting after there is snow on the ground. Cottontail hunting is one of the most fun and challenging hunts and is a great way to spend a day with your son. Good luck and remember...plink...a .22 round... right in the head!


So do you like to post up on an area that you can glass for them or do you walk along and try to spot them before they bolt?


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Mostly slow walk and spot. Never really have thought about long range spotting as done with elk for example, I guess there are areas where you could successfully do that.. Many time bunnies can be spotted while driving back roads...road hunting if you will...and when you spot one, get out and cover the area on foot. Most generally if you spot one rabbit there are others in the area as well.
P.S....double points for eye hangers(something only a cottontail hunter would know about) :lol:


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

BPturkeys said:


> P.S....double points for eye hangers(something only a cottontail hunter would know about) :lol:


Yeah, that's pretty sick. _/O


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Chaser said:


> BPturkeys said:
> 
> 
> > P.S....double points for eye hangers(something only a cottontail hunter would know about) :lol:
> ...


You jest of course. I have seen a few times in my nearly 60 years of huntin 'Tail...opps, I better make that plural,...huntin 'tails... a double eye hanger. This is rare but has happened. Most generally double points plus 5 is given for this most rare of rare shots. When keeping score like that, one needs to be observant that your huntin buddies don't go and give the bunny a quick slam against a nearby boulder, as this can at times dislodge an eye. Only headshot caused eye hangers should be allowed.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Oh, shoot! I thought you were talking about ticks on their eyes, or at least around their eyes. The eye hanger, as you are referring to is sick too, but part of the hunt.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Your avatar slightly resembles a double-eye hanger.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

well we just need some good snow to get after them bunnies


----------



## Chard (Oct 15, 2010)

My favorite places to hunt Cottontails is anywhere there are chained Juniper and Cedar tree rows or piles. Walk slow along the rows or around the piles on a sunny day after a snow storm and look for them sitting there. A well placed head shot with a .22 will do the trick. However, sometimes a shotgun works well if they are a little spooky and run down the rows. Good luck!


----------



## hiflouro (Nov 1, 2010)

Nice! Was this pic taken this season?
My boy and I have gotten a few this year but, on any given day of hunting, haven't even seen this many.


----------



## Chard (Oct 15, 2010)

This was actually a few years ago. Last couple of years it was a little tougher to find them. I have not been out yet this year but I am hoping to see a few. Nothing like watching a few Cottontails bubble around around in the crock pot!


----------

